

American Airlines opens its technology to developers for hackathon - danso
http://skift.com/2013/03/07/american-airlines-to-let-software-geeks-play-with-its-technology-for-the-first-time/

======
ataleb52
Super smart on AA's part, with this and their sponsorship of things like
Startup American they're weaving themselves into the startup and hacker
community. At the end of the day they're going to get way more than $10,000
worth of ideas/apps/products.

